# b14 sentra headers



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

which company out there make an exhause headers with downpipe? looked on ebay only found headers they 2.0 only come with the downpipe. need to know asap.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Hotshot Performance's Home Page


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

yo the link aint working plus i thought there were going out of buisness. n e ways what about the pacesetters?


----------



## Sleeper14 (Nov 24, 2005)

pacesetters are okish, used them on the ga16 and for the price didn't expect alot and thats what i got
btw, our jdm oe manifolds aren't as bad as the usdm ones hence why not alot was gained


----------



## Nikku (Oct 28, 2006)

NOPI makes a set of 4-2-1 headers. Infact if im not mistaken they make to sets. one is 4-1-1 the other is 4-2-1. You can get these from Autozone. 

4-1-1 = $225 ( i think )
4-2-1 = $250

id go for the 4-2-1, and watch what u buy on ebay. 90% of thoes headers are homemade fakes. for ex. the headers that have the downpipe welded to them. that are suppose to be OBX. LOL I recommend you get the HotShot's before they stop selling. even tho there about $500.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you looking for a 1.6L header?

hotshot, obx, pacesetter, etc...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Are you looking for a 1.6L header?
> 
> hotshot, obx, pacesetter, etc...


hotshot 
hotshot_main

shop web site is up....

https://www.shop.hotshot.com/splashPage.hg


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

IIRC the SSAC and OBX bastards are about the only guys left... well plus Pacesetter...


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

probably too late, but Weapon R also makes one for the 1.6 and has the extension all the way back to under the shifter... no fab unlike the pacesetter obx etc. And it comes with all hardware and gaskets and even a stainless braided egr tube. got it for a friend from autosportstyle.com back in Jan for $120 shipped, crazy sale, but over.


----------

